# where to buy sheet foam



## coryryan (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have suggestions on a good place to purchase sheet foam? preferably 2" 4x8 sheets.

thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2009)

Blue, pink, or white foam? I would think any building materials supply company or insulation contractor. See also Dow Expanded Polystyrene Roofing Insulation.


----------



## Van (Oct 6, 2009)

Any place such as Home Depot or Lowes will have it. Their prices will be significantly higher than if you can purchase it directly from an Insulation contractor. Google Insulation Contractor supply for your area. If you were in Portland, Oregon I would steer you towards Paragon Pacific.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 6, 2009)

As Van said it depends on what you want and how much you want. If you only need a sheet or two and don't care about which density, then Home Depot/Lowes is the place to go. If you need a large quantity and/or want a specific style then contact a contractor supply.


----------

